# WHAT IS THIS BOTTLE?



## retrosneakers (Jan 17, 2012)

I recently stumbled upon this strange bottle. It is an amber/brown colour and is an irregular hexagonal shape. It has written on it: NOT TO BE TAKEN.
 It has two sides covered with small crosses and the bottom says: M422. The bottom also has a symbol with a G over an M in a tower like shape. I would very much like to know: What it was used for, Who made it, How old it is and an approximate value if possible. Thank you in advance.


----------



## retrosneakers (Jan 17, 2012)

The bottom of the bottle.


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm sure Stephen will be along soon enough to let you know about your bottle, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's from across the sea, either English or Australian in origin....Welcome to the site....Jim


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome! What you have is more than likely Canadian, but could be English.   The pictures are a bit blurry and dark.  I tried to lighten it up, but I could not make out any details.  Is there a size (oz) embossed over the NOT TO BE TAKEN? How many rows of Xs on the sides are there?   The common name for this style of bottle is the Lewis and Towers Practical Poison Bottle and was patented in 1899.  Yours appears to be ABM with that style of top.  It's a candidate of a few KIs, but without more info I cant say exactly.

 Any embossing on the back side?   My first guess is going to be that this is a KI-10 as it's the only design that I know of like this that comes in Amber....


----------



## retrosneakers (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello. There is no embossing on the back of the bottle. Under the "NOT TO BE TAKEN" there is a number 7, but no OZ. There are three rows of fifteen crosses. I am sorry about the pictures, my computer does not take very good images. I will try to put up some better ones in the next couple of days. Do you have any idea on how much one of these bottles would sell for? Thank you for your help.


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Retro is this your bottle? The reason I figured it could be Australian is because that's where the seller is and he sold 2 ...
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-1800S-POISON-NOT-TAKEN-BOTTLE-/220512130393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33578c1559

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-1800S-POISON-NOT-TAKEN-BOTTLE-/220784300474?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3367c511ba

 another similar....

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Poison-Apothecary-Medicine-Bottle-NOT-TAKEN-coffin-Bottle-/220929881621?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3370727615


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 18, 2012)

There may be a possibility that it's Australian, but during this time period, they imported many of their bottles.  Some Australian poisons had Bottle Made In USA embossed on them.

 Because this doesn't fit any other bottle more closely than the KI-10, I would have to call it a late issue of that bottle.  They are common, only worth $5-$10


----------



## ukpoisonman (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks typically Australian.  Never heard of a 7oz example though.... Graduated sizes in poisons usually go 6oz then 8oz.


----------



## retrosneakers (Jan 19, 2012)

Is anybody here interested in purchasing this bottle? Just in case I would like to sell in the near future?


----------

